# Hold the pickles, extra mayo, thinly sliced tomato please, no cheese on the cheeseburger.......



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

and the list goes on and on! IDC what special instructions they give the restaurant. I simply verify each item is there. Every time I see these orders with each item customized I SMH, do these people really think the fast food places will get this right on each item?

So last night was classic. Guy orders just about 1 of everything on the menu at Wendys, a 18 item order. Each one of the items has a list of special requests next to it. While I'm there I get a text saying "make sure there is extra mayo on everything".(should have cancelled right there!). I get to the guys apartment and this 500 lb man comes quickly to the door, grabs the bags out of my hands, rips open a baconator (Im starting to walk away) and bellows "does this look like extra mayo to you!" I told him to call DD if he has a problem with the amount of mayo, I don't inspect the burgers! Curses me out and tells me he is getting me fired. I just laughed and walked away. So you all should start inspecting each meal to see if it "properly" prepared as instructed!!! LOL....people are crazy.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I'll give you extra mayo, you fat piece of shit....


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm so glad I don't have eats available to me, only when I go into NH. Decline


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't know if specialized orders are followed since I never bother to check. ??‍♂

Some of my favorite replies when asked are as follows;

"I didn't watch them make the burger so I don't know."

"I'll see when you open the bag."

"I hope so."


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

There is a local Kentucky Fried Chicken that I pick up at sometimes. They are on GrubHub but none of the other apps (that I know of). This particular location makes the driver fill drinks from the soda fountain (even though they have a drive thru and therefore have a soda fountain behind the counter). Whatever. I know how they operate, so I take that information into consideration when I am deciding whether or not to accept a ping.

One time I picked up a four-drink order there. Lemonade, iced tea, and two Pepsis. The woman behind the counter fills the lemonade and then gives me three cups and tells me to do the rest. Okay, I'm not sure why you did the first one but whatever. So I fill the drinks, carry everything out to my car, settle into the driver's seat, and tap "Got Order" and "Leaving." I get the customer address and scroll down to check the driver instructions to see if there are any special instructions for when I arrive and it says, "Please give me fruit punch instead for both of the Pepsis and I want pink lemonade and raspberry iced tea instead of regular." I'm thinking to myself, "Seriously? No. I'm not dumping out all of these drinks and going back inside to refill them. You're getting what you're getting." I was more diplomatic when I actually made the delivery. I apologized and told her that I don't see the driver instructions until I have already picked up the order and that special instructions like that need to be in the instructions that go to the restaurant, not the driver. She was cool about it.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> One time I picked up a four-drink order there. Lemonade, iced tea, and two Pepsis. The woman behind the counter fills the lemonade and then gives me three cups and tells me to do the rest. Okay, I'm not sure why you did the first one but whatever.


Those "fresh" lemonade are behind the counter. I think they cost more than the regular fountain drinks.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I heard you're not allowed to open the containers to see what's on them/if they're right.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> I'll give you extra mayo, you fat piece of shit....


Sounds like OP forgot his "Salsa Marinade," too.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> There is a local Kentucky Fried Chicken that I pick up at sometimes. They are on GrubHub but none of the other apps (that I know of). This particular location makes the driver fill drinks from the soda fountain (even though they have a drive thru and therefore have a soda fountain behind the counter). Whatever. I know how they operate, so I take that information into consideration when I am deciding whether or not to accept a ping.
> 
> One time I picked up a four-drink order there. Lemonade, iced tea, and two Pepsis. The woman behind the counter fills the lemonade and then gives me three cups and tells me to do the rest. Okay, I'm not sure why you did the first one but whatever. So I fill the drinks, carry everything out to my car, settle into the driver's seat, and tap "Got Order" and "Leaving." I get the customer address and scroll down to check the driver instructions to see if there are any special instructions for when I arrive and it says, "Please give me fruit punch instead for both of the Pepsis and I want pink lemonade and raspberry iced tea instead of regular." I'm thinking to myself, "Seriously? No. I'm not dumping out all of these drinks and going back inside to refill them. You're getting what you're getting." I was more diplomatic when I actually made the delivery. I apologized and told her that I don't see the driver instructions until I have already picked up the order and that special instructions like that need to be in the instructions that go to the restaurant, not the driver. She was cool about it.


"I don't make the food, I just deliver it" is as polite as I ever get about bs demands. Don't like it? Go get the ****ing shit food yourself


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> and the list goes on and on! IDC what special instructions they give the restaurant. I simply verify each item is there. Every time I see these orders with each item customized I SMH, do these people really think the fast food places will get this right on each item?
> 
> So last night was classic. Guy orders just about 1 of everything on the menu at Wendys, a 18 item order. Each one of the items has a list of special requests next to it. While I'm there I get a text saying "make sure there is extra mayo on everything".(should have cancelled right there!). I get to the guys apartment and this 500 lb man comes quickly to the door, grabs the bags out of my hands, rips open a baconator (Im starting to walk away) and bellows "does this look like extra mayo to you!" I told him to call DD if he has a problem with the amount of mayo, I don't inspect the burgers! Curses me out and tells me he is getting me fired. I just laughed and walked away. So you all should start inspecting each meal to see if it "properly" prepared as instructed!!! LOL....people are crazy.


500 lb guy comes quickly to the door ???


----------



## Alsace Struggle (Apr 9, 2019)

Seamus said:


> and the list goes on and on! IDC what special instructions they give the restaurant. I simply verify each item is there. Every time I see these orders with each item customized I SMH, do these people really think the fast food places will get this right on each item?
> 
> So last night was classic. Guy orders just about 1 of everything on the menu at Wendys, a 18 item order. Each one of the items has a list of special requests next to it. While I'm there I get a text saying "make sure there is extra mayo on everything".(should have cancelled right there!). I get to the guys apartment and this 500 lb man comes quickly to the door, grabs the bags out of my hands, rips open a baconator (Im starting to walk away) and bellows "does this look like extra mayo to you!" I told him to call DD if he has a problem with the amount of mayo, I don't inspect the burgers! Curses me out and tells me he is getting me fired. I just laughed and walked away. So you all should start inspecting each meal to see if it "properly" prepared as instructed!!! LOL....people are crazy.


Should have asked him if he thinks his heart can take extra mayo. Seriously orders 18 things from a Wendy's? If that is what he is going for, a rope would be cheaper, assuming it is tested for 500 lbs plus. Should have offered a Home Depot run for him for 20 dollars.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

When a customer places an order our job is to pickup and deliver, I tell customers exactly what’s our job description and if they don’t like the way the order is call the restaurant. 
I use to care, then I met customers and now I don’t give a crappola.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Is a cheeseburger without cheese still a cheeseburger?


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't do any food delivery but the people in the line at the FF joints are amazing. Those that have to know what each has, can something be substituted and then whatever extra requirements they may have. I just SMH thinking it is going to be a miracle if they actually got what they ordered. I call them 'smell the cork" people.

But then, on the worker side, it's pathetic that they complain about only getting minimum wage when they can't make a hamburger as requested.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Is a cheeseburger without cheese still a cheeseburger?


If you look at the receipt it is.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

CarpeNoctem said:


> I don't do any food delivery but the people in the line at the FF joints are amazing. Those that have to know what each has, can something be substituted and then whatever extra requirements they may have. I just SMH thinking it is going to be a miracle if they actually got what they ordered. I call them 'smell the cork" people.
> 
> But then, on the worker side, it's pathetic that they complain about only getting minimum wage when they can't make a hamburger as requested.


Just order of the menu and be happy! When they say "special orders don't upset us" I laugh. They may not upset them but they aren't going to get it right!


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Just order of the menu and be happy! When they say "special orders don't upset us" I laugh. They may not upset them but they aren't going to get it right!


Doesn't upset them because they just ignore it. (Just like I do).


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

My3centsSuperbowl said:


> Is a cheeseburger without cheese still a cheeseburger?


I delivered a "Bacon Cheeseburger" minus the cheese! Uhhhhh maybe that's a hamburger with bacon???


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'd have reminded him that I'm a DRIVER, not a restaurant. If you have special requests, you need to convey that to the restaurant that prepares and packages the food, not me. 

If you want me to open the sealed bags, handle your food and try to identify food items I've never eaten before, that cost extra.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

mbd said:


> 500 lb guy comes quickly to the door ???


Proving anything is possible With the proper motivation (which apparently was Wendy's)


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

mbd said:


> 500 lb guy comes quickly to the door ???


Uh...big people do EVERYTHING quickly when it comes to eatin'. Don't play dumb like you don't know!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

After you work for eats or any other food delivery service you get to the point of thinking I hope you choke on this crappola.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> I'd have reminded him that I'm a DRIVER, not a restaurant. If you have special requests, you need to convey that to the restaurant that prepares and packages the food, not me.
> 
> If you want me to open the sealed bags, handle your food and try to identify food items I've never eaten before, that cost extra.


That's given them the warm Fozzie!!


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

I am SO F'ing Glad I NEVER even attempted this delivery BS.

Kudos to you for even doing it


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

*Have it Your Way*


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I love that Skip doesn't even tell you whats in the order. The restaurant takes care of everything, I just need to put it in the bag and leave.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Big Wig !!! said:


> *Have it Your Way*


Bahaha! Nobody in fast food is that happy and jolly anymore (maybe except for Chick-fil-a)...especially with what fast food pays vs. today's cost of living. Also, notice wearing gloves during good prep isn't as much of a thing back then.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

If you want to be diplomatic when you drop off an order and it’s incorrect (most don’t check, but let’s say they do) just tell them nicely that you check that all items are there but can’t open individuals containers per health & safety code and no food handlers card. Works every time.


----------

